# Release Word



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

I was just wondering about everyone's preferred release word. I've been trying to up my training and have had some awesome results. I found out my catahoula responds 1000x better to HERE as apposed to COME when I call her, but now I am looking for a release word. They have to sit and watch me before being able to eat, and I normally just point and say go or ok or alright, but I'm not consistent; and also for training to break a stay and such I need one word to say to release them thats not "OK." Suggestions?


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

I use OOOOOKKKKAAAAY! but it's not in any sort of normal speaking tone. And I combine it usually (for stays) with a touch, they're not to move till I touch them. They get very worked up as I ever so slowly move my hand towards them to release...


----------



## climber (Apr 28, 2008)

We use "dismissed".


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

lol I like dismissed, I think I would feel very royal saying it, like dismissing my subjects. I'm not sure about ok, because I use it so much in my everyday speaking, like ok lets go for a bike ride!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

I use "Good Job" but I think I'm going to have to change it, since I've been catching myself using it for general praise. I'm interested to see what other people use.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

"Break" and "free" are popular release cues.

Body language can, and probably should become part of the release as well. ie: two palms forward (double stop sign) etc.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

release, break, all done, free, that'll do


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

ours is "fall out"


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Free or OK here...


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Used to use "ok", now I use "all done".


----------



## Snoopy11 (Jan 20, 2012)

My release word is the word "release" lol.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Ours is usually "Go" or "ok" in a certain tone of voice, or if we're playing tug "git it" (yes the spelling is on purpose lol).


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

I too, have a "git it'" cue, ... same spelling lol

Used mostly for Zen excercises, two-cookie heeling, ... and of course .. the universal toe-tap/"git it" when a morsel of food has been overcome by gravity.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Marsh's high energy release (think release from a start line stay in agility) is "Bingo!"
Gatsby's high energy release is "Break."

Both dogs will low energy release on "Okay," "Go play/Go be a dog," or "Enough"


----------



## Rots (Jan 29, 2012)

I use "Drop It" and I think it's pretty damn effective. He can be thrashing his toy and I use Drop It and he will stop right on his tracks.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I use " OK " ... " Let's Go " ... and ... " Drop " Many other words I use are actual call out words. If I say " Go " ... it means leave. If I say " Back " it means back up literally ... etc.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I think dogs are way smarter than we give them credit for and I for one am not afraid of using my training speech in other talking to people speech. My dogs all knows if I am training or working with them or just talking to someone. I have never once said stay to a person (as in, stay here a moment, I'll be right back) and had my dog stay too. 

Thus, I use o-kay in a high pitched tone with the o higher pitched then the kay and both syllables really short. Its not in a way I would talk to someone in real life, but that is merely coincidental.

I like the dismissed though a lot, and the fall out, that's pretty fun sounding, I might have to try those with the other two dogs that don't have releases yet.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

We use "Okay! Go ahead!" but it usually comes out like "HOKAYgo'head!" it's the only release word we use aside from "Come" if they are doing stay.


----------



## Lamora (Aug 16, 2011)

I use Awsome! (when I think of it--lol) mostly it is ok or good girl, need to work on that myself.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Rots said:


> I use "Drop It" and I think it's pretty damn effective. He can be thrashing his toy and I use Drop It and he will stop right on his tracks.


That sounds more like a cue than a release. You are telling him something you want him to do. To me a release means that he is released from whatever we were doing,


----------



## Discodobe (Jan 5, 2012)

I use "ok" as a release during training, e.g. you can get out of your stay now...
I sue "go and play" to release her to go off and be a dog when she is off lead


----------



## pi1otguy (Jan 1, 2011)

I use "ok" and "freeeeeeee!!". I use "free" (think of how that mattress store says it), but cause of the way my dog trainer taught it that word has tons and tons of excitement attached to it. Basically "free" means free to do whatever dog stuff was on her mind.
I use "ok" to release when I want here to stay calm enough to follow another command right away.


----------

